# durchgestrichener text mit durchstrich in anderer Farbe



## ByeBye 14858 (2. Oktober 2003)

Moin Leute ,

ich suche eine Möglichkeit, mit der ich einen schwarzen Text durchstreiche.Der Durchstrich soll jedoch rot sein.

Normaler weise funktioniert das ja mit <s>Text</s> bzw  <font style="text-decoration:line-through;">Text</font>

Dabei bleibt jedoch der gesamte Text, also samt durchstrich in einer Farbe.

Weiß jemand Rat? 

Danke


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. Oktober 2003)

Da gibt es soweit mir bekannt *keine* Möglichkeit!


----------



## ByeBye 14858 (2. Oktober 2003)

schade dass da ein K vor steht, sonst hätt ich gefragt welche des denn wäre *gg*

naja vielleicht weiß ja doch jemand nen rat (ausser Bildern)


----------



## Retlaw (2. Oktober 2003)

Wenn du eine Schriftart verwendest bei der jedes Zeichen die selbe größe hat (wie heißt das gleich ? Courier ist so eine z.B.) könntest einen Absatz, Div oder sonstwas mit deinem Text schreiben, und mit CSS einen zweiten Absatz, Div oder sonstwas mit Leerzeichen drüberlegen (gleiche Textlänge).
Deinen Text machst du Schwarz, und die Leerzeichen Rot und Durchgestrichen.

Nur so eine Idee.


----------



## GoLLuM (5. Oktober 2003)

jo, wäre halt umständlich, das mit dem zweiten layer drüberlegen. und dann kommt halt wieder die positionierungsfrage, das is immer son ding 

aber direkt mit CSS geht das nich.

andere möglichkeit: das ganze als bilder speichern, obwohl das wohl auf dauer recht mühsam werden würde, wennde viele wörter so schreiben willst.
adios


----------



## SilentWarrior (5. Oktober 2003)

Ich will euch ja jetzt nicht kritisieren (weiss es ja schliesslich selbst auch nicht besser), aber ich habe schon des öfteren auf Webseiten gesehen, dass ein Link in einer Farbe ist, der Unterstrich (oder wie man dem sagt) aber in einer anderen. Das müsste doch auf die gleiche Art funktionieren wie das mit dem Durchstreichen, oder?


----------



## GoLLuM (5. Oktober 2003)

gib ma link, dann kann mans immer selber klauen


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (7. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

also Links in einer anderen Farbe unterstreichen ist nur ein kleiner CSS Trick

```
<a href="xxx" style="color:red; border-bottom:solid 2px green; text-decoration:none">Testlink</a>
```
zum durchstreichen ist mir auch nix bekannt

bye


----------



## Xaicon (15. Oktober 2003)

wenn man einen kleinen Trick nutzt geht es:

```
<style type="text/css">
a:link { color:ff0000; text-decoration:line-through }
a:visited { color:ff0000; text-decoration:line-through }
</style>
<a href="BlaBliBlub"><span style='color:000000'>BlaBliBlub</span></a>
```


----------

